# حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه " انا ماستهلش " ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه



## costaman (17 مارس 2007)

*ترنيمه رائعه جدا يارب تعجبكم*​
*حمل*​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (21 مارس 2007)

يا مان المفروض تكون رافع الترنيمه  علطول 

مش لسه هنخش منتديات ونسجل


----------



## costaman (21 مارس 2007)

انا اسف يا أخ مينا بس انا عملت كده علشان احافظ علي حقوق صاحب الموضوع بس عموما الترنيمه اكثر من رائعه وعلي ضمنتي​


----------



## shadyos (28 مارس 2007)

ترنيمة رائعة جدا
ربنا يباركك ويبارك اسامة منير


----------



## moo2aa (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

هاااى
طبعا الترنيمه رائعه
بس عاوز أقول على حاجه 
مش اسامه منير اللى بيرنم الترنيمه دى
اسامه منير هو اللى بيقول التعليقات بتاعت الالبوم بس
و النرنيمه دى من البوم اسمه " إلمس إدينا "


----------



## sparrow (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

شكرا لتعبك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## pariah12 (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

شكرا


----------



## kiro george (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

mesh 3aref a7mel tarnimet osama monir


----------



## menaman (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*



moo2aa قال:


> هاااى
> طبعا الترنيمه رائعه
> بس عاوز أقول على حاجه
> مش اسامه منير اللى بيرنم الترنيمه دى
> ...



بجد شكرا علي المعلزمه دي والرب يعود تعب محبتك


----------



## basboosa (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

هو اسامة منير مسيحى ؟ ولا فى واحد تانى اسمه كده غير بتاع الاف ام


----------



## joko (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

ترنيمة رائعة & شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.


----------



## kokohihi (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

مرسي على تعبك


----------



## kmmmoo (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماس*

ميرسى على تعبك


----------



## john_elabd (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

شكرا خالص وربنا يديك على أد تعبك ربنا معاك ترنيمة جميلة


----------



## YaSo3 NoRy (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حصريا جدا اسامه منير و ترنيمه يارب انا ماستهلش ترنيمه اكثر من رائعه*

جميله جدا جدا وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## ميصائيل (29 أغسطس 2008)

*عايز تعرف أد أيه أنت غالى على ربنا أسمع ترنيمة أنا ماستهلش*

ترنيمة أنا ما أستهلش 0ترنيمة فى غاية الروعة 

ترنيمة معزية لكل إنسان بعـــــــــــــــــــــــيداًاااا كل البعد عن الرب

أتمنى أن تكون الترنيمة سبب بركة لكثرين 0أذكرونى فى صلاوتكم:crying:


http://www.youtube.com/swf/l.swf?vi...W995DsjmISvFZVrXU26q&use_get_video_info=1&loa


----------



## ميصائيل (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عايز تعرف أد أيه أنت غالى على ربنا أسمع ترنيمة أنا ماستهلش*

:36_22_26:*عايز أعرف إية رأيكم فى الترنيمة لكى أرسل المزيد*


----------

